
Ask HN: How do you listen to music on your phone? (Android, iOS) - ttty
I&#x27;ve noticed that most of the people have a different way of listening to music.<p>Examples Spotify, MP3 player, YouTube, some app that wraps YouTube and plays with the screen off.<p>What about you?
======
lostgame
I personally run a music and fashion label in Toronto, and my primary partner
and I both use Apple Music, as we are fairly locked into Apple’s ecosystem.
(We produce music in Logic Pro X, edit our music videos in Final Cut Pro X and
Motion, and use iPhones for GarageBand iOS -> Logic capability.)

It works like a dream, we share a family plan for a very reasonable $15/mo and
have access to 95% of even the old exclusives from the iTunes Store.

As iTunes was the primary source of legal music online for quite some time,
it’s selection is vast and it’s seamless integration with iCloud means all my
Apple things (which are most of my digital things) all have all the music I
want on them...which is a lot.

I’m also a stickler for quality, since I make music for a living, so it’s
great from that angle as well.

------
Raed667
Spotify mostly, sometimes i would put YouTube (not that app but open in
Firefox so i can keep it playing in the background)

------
anoncoward111
Torrent everything, youtube-dl everything else, stored locally on my phone and
backed up via Google Drive for free.

------
c0nducktr
I subscribe to Google Music because it comes with ad-free YouTube, which is
nice to have on iOS. I'd rather use Spotify (for the UI) or Apple Music (for
better iOS integration) but I don't want to pay for a separate subscription
just for YouTube.

------
pwg
Vanilla Music, with locally stored tracks:
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/ch.blinkenlights.android.van...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/ch.blinkenlights.android.vanilla/)

------
wingerlang
I converted a youtube playlist into MP3's some year ago and just listen to
that one.

------
Breadmaker
Nokia n9 as mp3 player, fill it with podcasts once aweek. Follow a few music-
tumblrs saves the page and pick out the .mpga files.

